
A Historical Tour of Silicon Valley - peter_d_sherman
http://www.scaruffi.com/politics/svtour.html
======
jka
Although the history of television was complicated and multi-faceted, the
article makes the statement of invention so blunt that I need to call out that
others were involved, not least John Logie Baird:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Logie_Baird](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Logie_Baird)

Still, great to see such a thorough tour of so many historic technology
locations. Just a reminder/note that we often simplify or omit important
details when we collectively create genesis stories.

------
11thEarlOfMar
As the founders of Zapier and many other of you know, the first YC building in
Silicon Valley was co-located with Anybots, across the street from the
building in the photo:

(scroll down to photo): [https://zapier.com/blog/3-dudes-missouri-built-
product-found...](https://zapier.com/blog/3-dudes-missouri-built-product-
found-paying-customers-and-got-yc/)

------
RyJones
here [0] is the plaque in front of the Fairchild site, and a new one [1] they
added in 2009. I used to work across the street at SUNW's PAL1 building and
liked to walk by the original plaque when walking over to KFC.

[0]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/ryjones/23091714371/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/ryjones/23091714371/)

[1]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/ryjones/23091729811/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/ryjones/23091729811/)

------
carlob
Wow I didn't know anything about Piero Scaruffi apart from his music reviews.
I also always assumed he lived in Italy.

Take a tour of his website it's really impressive!

------
gdubs
Bummer about the Shockley lab is there was an historical marker on San Antonio
that was no longer there the last time I passed by. Maybe they killed the sign
when they demolished the site, though I can't imagine why.

~~~
lpsz
Looks like there's something in the works.

"As part of their plans, Geiser said the finished development would include a
variety of silicon-transistor-themed artwork as well as a plaque and photos to
commemorate the Shockley building."

[1] [http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2015/06/01/big-changes-
af...](http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2015/06/01/big-changes-afoot-at-san-
antonio-center)

------
carlesfe
Wow, I didn't know Scaruffi (I'm not in the US) and his website is amazing.
Coincidentally, I found this NYT article from 2006 about his work: "The
Greatest Web Site Of All Time"
[http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/15/arts/15morr.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/15/arts/15morr.html)

------
snowmaker
This is pretty amazing in its comprehensiveness. Next time startup friends
visit the area and want something to do, I will recommend they take scaruffi's
tour.

------
DrScump
That Kern Ave Fry's site was actually the _second_ location for Sunnyvale
Fry's. Fry's Electronics began in the building of _a former Fry 's
Supermarket_ on Oakmead Ave. east of Lawrence, a bit to the northeast. It
looked more like an electronics warehouse inside than a retail store.

------
Amygaz
I visited SRI a couple times, it was like stepping in the past and the future
at the same time.

